# Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe demnächst vor meine Futterkörbe selbst herzustellen.
Die Formen zum gießen für die Bleie habe ich schon und auch Blei in Massen .
Doch was jetzt fehlt ist der Korb an sich.
Die Maschenweite und welche Art von Draht ist ja wichtig, denn ist die Maschenweite zu klein löst sich das Futter nicht aus dem Korb oder braucht zu lange. Ist die Maschenweite zu groß, dann hält das Futter nur schwerer im Korb.
Auch sollte der Draht beim gießen nicht mitschmelzen, sonst hält er nicht so gut.
Bei der Maschenweite habe ich so an 5-6mm gedacht und beim Draht an Stahl.
Kennt ich ein günstiges Gitter, welches man verwenden kann?
Im Bauhaus scheint es keinen geeigneten Draht zu geben, denn er sollte auch so günstig sein dass sich die Gießerei auch lohnt.
Wenn es mit dem Preis stimmt, dann wäre auch ein Onlineanbieter sehr hilfreich.

Gießt jemand von euch seine Körbe selbst? Welchen Draht nehmt ihr oder fällt euch spontan etwas ein?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus |bla:

Gruß Anglerjugend


----------



## Angler-Flo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Nehm ein HT-Rohr ... in geeigneter Stärke säge es zurecht auf die länge deines Futterkorbes und Bohr ein paar Löcher rein, Blei ran und fertig ist dein Futterkorb


----------



## Angler-Flo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Wie du immer zu sagen pflegst Martin "rüschdüsch"


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Nehm ein HT-Rohr ... in geeigneter Stärke säge es zurecht auf die länge deines Futterkorbes und Bohr ein paar Löcher rein, Blei ran und fertig ist dein Futterkorb


 
Ok tut mir leid ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt #t.
Ich möchte den Draht zurecht schneiden rund biegen und dann in dass noch flüssige Blei geben dann wird es beim erkalten automatisch bombenfest.
Und die Idee mit dem Rohr bewirkt wieder, dass sich das Futter zu langsam löst.

Also ich suche schon einen dünnes Stahlgitter.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> klick


 
Ist schonmal ein SEHR guter Anfang aber ist das nicht ein bisschen teuer? Oder muss ich mit diesem Preis immer rechnen?
Und die Versandkosten von 17 Euro |bigeyes.

Ist wirklich ein sehr guter Tipp nur mit dem Versand wird es unglaublich teuer.#q

Trotzdem Danke |wavey:


----------



## Angler-Flo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Richtig gemacht ...  dann geht das Futter beim aufschlag auf dem Wasser raus  aber ok war nur eine idee


----------



## stefano89 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Es kommt auch darauf an, wieviele und wie große Löcher du bohrst.
Ich denke der Link war nur dazu da, um dich darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Wenn du mal Google genötigt hättest, würdeste jezz ewig viele Shops gefunden haben....
Gibts auch im Baumarkt usw....


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370301203222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Okay dass ist ja schon perfekt so, danke für die Antworten.
An den Poster mit dem "google doch" Beitrag ... hatte ich schon! Aber danke dass du in meinen Kopf schauen kannst |wavey:.
Aber an Ebay habe ich nicht gedacht.
Vielen Dank.
Ich hatte vor das Gummi bei den gekauften Körben bei den selbstgemachten durch dickes Geflecht zu ersetzen erfüllt bestimmt auch seinen zweck.
Wie seht ihr das mit der Befestigung?


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du kannst entweder dickes Geflecht oder aber besser dickes Mono, dass Du allerdings mit Klemmhülsen befestigen musst, nehmen.


 
Wegen dem Abrieb oder?|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schnäppchen


 
Mit diesem Schnäppchen komme ich auf ( mit 32cm² pro Korb und Fehlproduktionen und Testläufen) auf ca 1500 Körbe und einem Prei von 2 cent pro Korb ( Strom und Zeit etc exklusive ). Solange ich mich nicht verechnet habe hört sich dass doch schonmal gut an :m.


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Futterkorbgroßhandel????


 
Aber ich komme dann bei einem durchschnittlichen Korbgewicht von 65 gramm auf 101Kg Blei #q#c.
Achja ich wollte die Körbe zusammen mit einem Freund herstellen und wir haben zz "nur" ca 20kg Blei.
Naja man kann den Rest nach ner Zeit nachrüsten |rolleyes.
Aber so 300 Körbe für den Anfang sollten reichen |bla:.
150 für jeden... soviel kann man garnich abreisen |supergri


----------



## stefano89 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ich war der mit dem "Google doch"-Link.
Und wenn du gegoogelt hättest, dann hätteste auch ebay in Betracht gezogen. Wenn ich danach bei Google suche, dann kommen da schonmal mindestens 3 Beiträge, die dich zu ebay-Auktionen weiterleiten.
Aber nichts für ungut...


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Mit diesem Schnäppchen komme ich auf ( mit 32cm² pro Korb und Fehlproduktionen und Testläufen) auf ca 1500 Körbe und einem Prei von 2 cent pro Korb ( Strom und Zeit etc exklusive ). Solange ich mich nicht verechnet habe hört sich dass doch schonmal gut an :m.


Kannst du meinen Beitrag nicht lesen? 

Bei meinem Link bekomst du für 2,85 Euro mehr eine 12m Rolle, anstatt bei dem anderen Link eine 5m Rolle!

Ein Futterkorb (Durchmesser ~3 cm, Höhe 5 cm) hat 10 cm x 5 cm = 50 cm²
1 m² = 100 cm x 100 cm = 10.000 cm²

Somit:
10.000 cm² : 50 cm² = 200 Körbe pro m²
2,40 Euro : 200 Körbe = *0,012 €/Korb *


----------



## LocalPower (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

|bigeyes das reicht ja für den Rest des Anglerlebens #6

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rest-%281-10-m%29-volierendraht-maeusesicher-masche-6-x-6-mm,-1-m-hoch/5551926


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kannst du meinen Beitrag nicht lesen?
> 
> Bei meinem Link bekomst du für 2,85 Euro mehr eine 12m Rolle, anstatt bei dem anderen Link eine 5m Rolle!
> 
> ...


 
Ja doch kann ich schon ... aber wie du auch bei meinem Beitrag lesen kannst bekommen wir fürs erste nichmal die 5m Rolle weg.
Und ein Korb den ich daheim habe hat 32cm².
War ja auch nur einmal eine grobe Rechnung die Größe der Körbe ist ja eh noch nicht festgelegt.

Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Beitrag!:m

Baut jemand von euch die Körbe selbst und hat bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt? Durch Tips kann man bestimmt beim ersten Gießen Fehler vermeiden.


----------



## stefano89 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ich denke das wichtigste wird ersmal sein, die Kanten der Körbe sauber zu entgraten. Ansonsten wirste häufige Schnurabrisse kaum vermeiden können.
Eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehn wird sein, wenn du die Kanten in einen dünnen Ring mit flüssigem Blei einlässt. So kannste auch Weitwurffutterkörbe machen...dann aber nur an einer Seite das Gwicht als Ring um die Kante platzieren. 
Und es ist echt Wahnsinn, um wieviel weiter man somit kommt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wichtigste wird ersmal sein, die Kanten der Körbe sauber zu entgraten. Ansonsten wirste häufige Schnurabrisse kaum vermeiden können.
> Eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehn wird sein, wenn du die Kanten in einen dünnen Ring mit flüssigem Blei einlässt. So kannste auch Weitwurffutterkörbe machen...dann aber nur an einer Seite das Gwicht als Ring um die Kante platzieren.
> Und es ist echt Wahnsinn, um wieviel weiter man somit kommt.
> Gruß Steffen


 
Danke für den Tip #h Wir werden es mal versuchen


----------



## stefano89 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ja genau so meinte ich das.

Alternativ natürlich solche Varianten, sind aber schwerer anzufertigen:

http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/futterkoerbe/futterkoerbe_bilder/weitwurf_7.jpg

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Diese Körbe fliegen wirklich wie Sau


 
Sowas hatte ich auch im Kopf nach dem Post von Stefan.:m


----------



## Flacho (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ich habe auch mit 6mm Maschenweite experimentiert. Wenn Du viel Stömung hast, solltest du auf 4mm runter gehen. Ansonsten ist der Korb schon leer bis er unten ankommt.
Als Schnur habe ich Maurerschnur aus dem Baumarkt genommen. Die ist relativ steif, sehr abriebfest und in allen Stärken und Farben zu haben.


----------



## Angler-Flo (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Anglerjugend, 
als "befestigung" kannst du Dir auch einfach ein  paar "Gummi-O-dichtungen" aus dem Sanitärbereich besorgen ... hält bombenfest ...  

Martin, 
kennst du vom KL in Baunach die Futterkörbe die unten so Art Tropfenblei dran haben ... die fliegen finde ich noch besser.


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Flacho schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit 6mm Maschenweite experimentiert. Wenn Du viel Stömung hast, solltest du auf 4mm runter gehen. Ansonsten ist der Korb schon leer bis er unten ankommt.
> Als Schnur habe ich Maurerschnur aus dem Baumarkt genommen. Die ist relativ steif, sehr abriebfest und in allen Stärken und Farben zu haben.


 
Also ich habe mal gemessen und die Körbe die ich aus dem Anglerladen habe, haben auch eine Maschenweite von ~6mm.
Ich glaube für den Anfang werde ich die 6mm nehmen zum antesten.
Wir fischen am Altneckar und an einem Kanal wo die Strömung nicht SOOO stark ist. Zur Not kann man ja das Futter auch "nasser" machen oder Kies untermischen.
Aber falls die 6mm doch zu groß sein werden kann man auch auf 4mm runter gehen.
Welches Gewicht an den Körben hast du wenn du mit 4mm Maschenweite fischst?
Danke für den Tip!

Die Maurerschnur lässt sich ja auch knoten oder?
Und man kann sie in unauffälligen Farben kaufen. Also hat dann bestimmt seine Vorteile


----------



## Anglerjugend (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Anglerjugend,
> als "befestigung" kannst du Dir auch einfach ein paar "Gummi-O-dichtungen" aus dem Sanitärbereich besorgen ... hält bombenfest ...
> 
> Martin,
> kennst du vom KL in Baunach die Futterkörbe die unten so Art Tropfenblei dran haben ... die fliegen finde ich noch besser.


 
Bei der O-Dichtung ist ja das Problem, dass wir das Blei direkt in den Korb eingießen und somit keine Bleilasche haben um die Dichtung noch anzubringen.
Ansonsten wäre das schon die perfekte Idee :m.
Auch dir danke für den Tip

Gibts noch mehr Futterkorbbastler? |wavey:


----------



## stefano89 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Besorg dir Edelstahldraht oder knipse einen Stab des Gitters ab, forme daraus eine kleine Öse und befestige diese dann mit dem Gummi am Korb. Da wäre dann aber wirklich Monofile oder Geflecht leichter zu verarbeiten. Andererseits kannste da dann auch noch en Gummi dranmachen. Federt dann schön und verzeiht auch mal den ein oder anderen Fehler.
Das Gewicht des Korbes hängt vielmehr von der Strömung als von der Maschenweite ab. Ich wähle meine Körbe immer so, dass ich die Schnur noch gerade so straffen kann, ohne den Korb beizuziehen und dieser auch bei Ströhmung bzw vom Wind (gegen die Schnur) nicht weggezogen wird. Dann kommt es auch auf deine Rute an. Ich verwende meistens Spitzen um 2oz und Körbe von 30 bis 40g. Fische allerdings meistens im Stillwasser.
Bei Wind kommt dann schonmal ein 50er oder 60er ran. Aber immer möglichst fein, dass man die Bisse sensibler erkennen kann. Die Distanz ist auch ein Kriterium. Mit 40g fische ich höchstens auf 60m Entfernung. Alles andere ist quatsch, weil man dann sehr leicht die Spitzen beim Durchziehen abbricht.
Also ich würde sagen, mach dir um die Maschenweite keine Gedanken.
Solange du nicht bei starker Ströhmung fischst ist die eher Nebensache.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## m-spec (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Alles andere ist quatsch, weil man dann sehr leicht die Spitzen beim Durchziehen abbricht.



|kopfkrat Ich feedere seit nun knapp 10 Jahren sehr intensiv aber eine Spitze habe ich durch den reinen Wurf noch nie geschrottet (und die die ich kenne die auch mal gerne auf + 80 mtr. fischen haben mir von solchen Ergebnissen auch noch nie berichtet)

Ein sehr schöner Draht zum Selberbauen ist V2A Punktschweißgitter. Da verbiegt nichts und man hat langlebige Körbe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ich finde, dass die Art der Bebleiung bzw. Korbart für die du dich entschieden hast, die Herstellung verkompliziert u. aufwendig macht. Das Einfachste, wenn es nur mal darum ginge Futterkörbe herzustellen, wäre wohl, sich ne Bleigussform, für versch. schwere Bleischlitten, bei beigussformen.de zu kaufen.
Dann den 6mm- Maschen- Volierendraht in Streifen schneiden, um einen Stab oder Rohr biegen, Enden zusammen biegen, Kanten entgraten, eventuell verlöten, Gummi- O- Ring in nen selbst gegossenen Bleischlitten einschlaufen, an den Korb quetschen u. fertig.
Für die Herstellung von Speedkörben könnte man sich mal was ganz neues ausdenken, was simpel wäre.
Eine spontane Idee von mir, siehe angehängte Grafik.
Weiter gehend, habe ich mich damit noch nicht befasst, da ich wenig Korbverschleiß habe, da ich selten am Fluss angel.


----------



## Flacho (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Die 4mm Maschenweite beginnt bei ca 140g. Und dann hoch bis 210g. Wobei ich gerne etwas leichteres Futter verwende. Mag es nicht so Nass. Das klebt oft im Korb. Aber darum gehts ja nicht  

In grün gibt es Maurerschnur oft. Konnte aber keinen Unterschied Feststellen zwischen Dunkelgrüner geflochtenen Schnur und roter Maurerschnur. Die Schnur lässt sich prima knoten. Was würden die aufm Bau sagen wenn sie die Schnur net am Nagel festbinden können  ^^


----------



## stefano89 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

@m-spec: schön für dich.
Weiß ja ned, mit wie leichten Spitzen du fischst, aber wenn ich ne 1,5oz nehme und nen 40g Korb mit Futter, dann ist das normalerweise schon zuviel für die Spitze, aber wie schon erwähnt versuche ich immer möglichst leicht zu fischen. Wenn ich dann nicht gerade vor den Füßen fische kommt es schonmal vor, dass man die Toleranzgrenze der Spitze übersteigt...Bruch ist die Folge.


----------



## Anglerjugend (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Sooo... da das Geld zz knapp ist und es am 1. erst wieder Taschengeld gibt werde ich erst Anfang nächsten Monat beginnen die Körbe zu gießen.
Bilder werden dann hier veröffentlicht.

Aber für weitere Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!|bla::m

Danke schonmal für die Tips


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Volierendraht könntest du von mir richtig viel haben, für nen symbolischen Betrag von sagen wir 5 Euro + Versandkosten.
Habe hier eine gut 1 Meter breite und geschätzte 3 Meter lange Rolle in der Garage, die ich nicht brauche.


----------



## m-spec (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @m-spec: schön für dich.
> Weiß ja ned, mit wie leichten Spitzen du fischst, aber wenn ich ne 1,5oz nehme und nen 40g Korb mit Futter, dann ist das normalerweise schon zuviel für die Spitze, aber wie schon erwähnt versuche ich immer möglichst leicht zu fischen. Wenn ich dann nicht gerade vor den Füßen fische kommt es schonmal vor, dass man die Toleranzgrenze der Spitze übersteigt...Bruch ist die Folge.



Also ein Beispiel vom letztem Wochenende:

40 gr. Korb und eine 1 oz. Glasspitze auf einer Distanz von ca. 55 mtr. . Keinerlei Probleme. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...dbrookmerland,+Aurich,+Niedersachsen&t=h&z=16

Gefischt wurde so 10-15 mtr. vorm anderen Ufer auf dem breiten Stück.

Mit der selben Spitze und Korbgewichten bis 60 gr. habe ich auch schon diverse Male auf Distanzen bis 70 mtr. gefischt ohne was kaputtzumachen. Falls Du mir keinen Glauben schenkst dann schau Dir mal die Zammataro DVD an. Dort wird mit einer 2 oz. Carbonspitze auf Distanzen von ca. 70 mtr. gefischt ohne das es Probleme gibt. Für mich alles eine Frage des Wurfstiles mit gewissen Einschränkungen (80 gr. + Futter würde ich jetzt auch nicht an eine 1 oz. Glasspitze hängen)


----------



## stefano89 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Nein, sicherlich nicht. Sorry, aber so arrogant muss ich das jetzt sagen. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, bei denen das auch häufiger vorkommt, und die sind auch keine Anfänger...
Ich kann das schwer schätzen, wie weit ich rauswerfe, kann auch gut sein, dass ich mich da sehr täusche. Am Wurfstil liegts nicht, und auch nicht daran, dass ich die Schnur um die Spitze gewickelt hat, wird vor jedem Auswurf gecheckt.
Vllt liegts an schlechtem Material, keine Ahnung.
Als ich letztens jedenfalls nach dem Fischen ausprobiert hatte, wie weit ich mit einem 40g Weitwurfkorb komme und voll durchgezogen hatte hats Peng gemacht. Ist mir jetzt schon 3 mal passiert, immer mit 1,5 oder 2Oz Spitzen.


----------



## stefano89 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Nein, ich lasse immer so 2m runterhängen. Durch die Zentrifugalbeschleunigung kommt man dann weiter raus und braucht nicht so durchzuziehen. Wenn ihr allerdings sehr weit hochkurbelt, wird da vllt der Unterschied liegen. Dann kommt ihr aber nicht so weit wie ich...glaub ich jetzt ned unbedingt.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich mir dauernd neue Spitzen kaufe, aber 3 mal ists bei mir jetzt passiert.
Gruß


----------



## norwegian_sun (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Also ich will mir auch futterkörbe selber bauen, da ich häufig abrisse in der oder habe (hänger, muscheln).
Habe vor jahren mal in ner angelzeitung ne anleitung gesehen. Den gitterdrat mit nem besenstiel rund biegen und an den enden zusammenrödeln, als gewicht hat der gute mann dachdeckerblei genommen und zurecht gebogen. An der oder wo ich oft bin kommt es weniger auf die wurfweite an, also sollte es so gehen.


----------



## Oshkosh (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ich baue meine körbe auch selber und habe aber eine seite unten zu gemacht damit das futter bei harter strömung auch nicht direkt rausfliegt und sich über 5km verteilt hier noch ein bild

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/3978/futterkorbgeschlossen.th.jpg


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Oshkosh schrieb:


> Ich baue meine körbe auch selber und habe aber eine seite unten zu gemacht damit das futter bei harter strömung auch nicht direkt rausfliegt und sich über 5km verteilt hier noch ein bild
> 
> http://img208.*ih.us/img208/3978/futterkorbgeschlossen.th.jpg


 
Die sehen ja richtig professionell aus. Wie lange haste geübt um die so hin zu bekommen?


----------



## stefano89 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Kannste mal größere Bilder davon einstellen? Auf dem Bild kann man ned so viel erkennen. Wie haste die untere Fläche mit dem runden Korb verbunden? Einfach die überstehenden Drahtenden umgewickelt? 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Grafbelzebub (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

hi ich hab mir auch mal so Körbe gebaut aber kein Blei herbekommen. Was nehmt ihr für eins und woher?
Gruss


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Bei Autowerkstätten oder handwerklichen Betrieben die mit Metall zu tun haben bekommt man sowas entweder geschenkt oder sehr günstig.


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Grafbelzebub schrieb:


> hi ich hab mir auch mal so Körbe gebaut aber kein Blei herbekommen. Was nehmt ihr für eins und woher?
> Gruss


Sie haben Post! :m


----------



## Anglerjugend (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei Autowerkstätten gibts so gut wie kein Blei mehr, da die Auswuchtgewichte jetzt aus Zink sind....


 
Lässt sich Zink oder Zinn nicht auhc als Angelgewicht verwenden?


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

ich hab mir letztens pilker aus auswuchtgewichten gegossen (4 eimer voll fürn paket kaffee), das material hab ich mit ner lötlampe geschmolzen (bringt ca. 1300C), es geht, aber das material ist ziemlich hart und spröde, also die pfropfen vom gussloch entfernen ist nur mit eisensäge und schleifbock machbar, zumindest bei größeren mengen (habe um die 90 pilker gegossen). som schmelzen hab ich ne alte edelstahl-suppenkelle genommen und die lötlampe direkt rein gehalten. Is aber ne stinkige angelegenheit, da die heutigen wuchtgewichte fast immer lackiert sind.


----------



## Anglerjugend (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> ich hab mir letztens pilker aus auswuchtgewichten gegossen (4 eimer voll fürn paket kaffee), das material hab ich mit ner lötlampe geschmolzen (bringt ca. 1300C), es geht, aber das material ist ziemlich hart und spröde, also die pfropfen vom gussloch entfernen ist nur mit eisensäge und schleifbock machbar, zumindest bei größeren mengen (habe um die 90 pilker gegossen). som schmelzen hab ich ne alte edelstahl-suppenkelle genommen und die lötlampe direkt rein gehalten. Is aber ne stinkige angelegenheit, da die heutigen wuchtgewichte fast immer lackiert sind.


 
Haste Bilder von den Selbstgebauten? :m


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Kleiner Tipp, nimm keine Pva-Schnur für das befestigen


----------



## Anglerjugend (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Also es ist nun soweit die ersten Körbe sind vom Band gelaufen :vik:

Meiner Meinung nach sehen sie schonmal recht gut aus.

Jetzt fehlt nurnoch das abwiegen und dann wird das Gewicht eingraviert.

Ich habe ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Vllt findet ihr ja noch "Fehler" die ich verbessern könnte.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## B.O.S. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Die Körbe sehen spitze aus.
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken Futterkörbe herzustellen.

Nun meine Frage:

Kann man eine Gußform auch aus Hartholz benutzen "z.B. Eiche".
Diese möchte ich auch selbst herstellen.





Desweiteren wollte ich Fragen, wenn der Futterkorb folgendermasen aussehen sollte:





welchen Maschendraht und Gummiring verwendet ihr "wo kann man dieses Material beschaffen und wie teuer kommt sowas.

Kann man das Blei in einem herkömmlichen Kochtopf warm machen?
Ich glaube Kochtöpfe bestehen aus Stahl -> Edelstahl.
K.A wo bei denen der Schmelzpunkt liegt, aber bestimmt überhalb vom Blei



Cu Andy


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



> Die Körbe sehen spitze aus.
> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken Futterkörbe herzustellen.
> 
> Nun meine Frage:
> ...


Würde fertige Bleigussformen kaufen, ist eine einmalige Investition und funktioniert garantiert und 100%.
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F77-Futterkorb-110-150-170
Bei diesen Modellen wird der Gummiring einfach unter die Lasche gelegt und durch das Umbiegen gesichert.



> welchen Maschendraht und Gummiring verwendet ihr "wo kann man dieses Material beschaffen und wie teuer kommt sowas.


Draht: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370301203222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gummiring: Guckst du bei eBay nach O-Ringen, da hab ich mal nen ganzen Sack für 1 Euro ergattert.



> Kann man das Blei in einem herkömmlichen Kochtopf warm machen?


Ja, aber bitte draußen und wenn du viel Blei gießen möchtest evtl. eine Atemschutzmaske mit Aktivkohlefilter anziehen.
http://yard5.de/shop/product_info.p....html&XTCsid=23i8l08qs7pan6fvlo59a6uab0ll7gm2

edit: 
Hier mal ein solcher Futterkorb.








Hier mein letzter Abguss.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Die Körbe sehen sehr lecker aus, saubere Arbeit, vorallem die Oberfläche der Bleischlitten ist ja wie aus dem Bilderbuch.
Spitze gemacht, gefallen mir#6



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt fehlt nurnoch das abwiegen und dann wird das Gewicht eingraviert.....



Das ist hoffentlich ein Scherz?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Du willst doch nicht wirklich mit nem Dremel oder so am Bleischlitten herum gravieren und dir giftigen Bleistaub einfangen, mal abgesehen von der Schweinearbeit, die das macht.
Dafür nimm besser so was hier, gibt's in jedem Baumarkt für nen schmalen Taler:
http://www.bgstechnic.com/category.php?id=254


----------



## B.O.S. (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hab grad alles mal durchgerechnet,
wenn ich den Draht, das Blei und den O Ring berücksichtige "ohne Arbeitsaufwand u. Energiekosten 'Strom'" kostet mich 1 Futterkorb 0,26 €.

Das blöde ist, das Blei ist so schweine teuer!|krach:

Ausführliche Kostenaufstellung werde ich dann gleich online stellen.

Edit: Hier das versprochene
Der Bleipreis kann varieren. Ich habe mal 2 € für 1 kg angesetzt.


Bleigußform für 50 g, 60 g, 70 g Schlittenbleie
Kostenpunkt: 18,00 € 

Volierendraht; 6,0 mm Masche, 100 cm breit, 1200 cm lang
Kostenpunkt:  28,80 €

20 kg Blei = 40 € 

Folgende Frage:
Wieviele Schlittenbleie, kann ich aus 20 kg Blei gießen, wenn ein Gußverfahren 200 g = 1 Guß ist?
Ich nehme mal 200 g an, obwohl es 180 g sind.

+  50 g
+  60 g
+  70 g
= 180 g

20 kg : 0,2 kg = 100 Gußverfahren

100 * 3 = 300 Schlittenbleie

Wieviel kostet dann 1 Schlittenblei?

40 € : 300 = 0,0,14 €

Ein Korb sollte 4,4 cm lang und einen Durchmesser von 3 cm haben.
Frage, was für einen Umfang habe ich?

U = 2πr = πd

U = 3,14 * 3 cm
U = 9,42 cm

Der Umfang ist also 9,5 cm

Was ist die Fläche eines Futterkorbes:

F = 9,5 cm * 4,5 cm
F = 42,75 cm²


Mir stehen 120000 cm² zur Verfügung.
Ich rechne einen Verschnitt von 10 % ein.
Dann hätte ich


120000 cm²    100 %
        x cm²     10 %


120000 * 10
100

12000

  120000 cm²
-  12000 cm²
  108000 cm²

Frage: Wieviele Futterkörbe kann ich aus dem Draht schneiden?

108.000 : 42,75
2526,32 
= 2526 Körbe

Was kostet ein Korb?

28,80 € : 2526 = 0,0114 = 0,02 Cent

Wenn ich 50 O Ringe für 5 € habe.
Was kostet mich dann 1 Ring?

5 : 50
0,1 €

Ein Ring kostet 0,1 €.

Was kostet jetzt insgesamt 1 Futterkorb?

Schlittenblei     = 0,14 €
Korb               = 0,02 €
O Ring             = 0,10 €
                        0,26 € der Korb

Bin Buff, ich hock mich erstmal auf die Couch, denn 0,26 € zu 1,50 € im Laden, das ist immerhin 1,24 € Ersparnis


----------



## B.O.S. (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ich hab doch nichts beim Rechnen falsch gemacht oder?
Also ab August "wenn ich Ferien habe", werde ich nach meinem 1 wöchigen Angelansitz mit dem Futterkorbbau beginnen


----------



## dr.exe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts beim Rechnen falsch gemacht oder?
> Also ab August "wenn ich Ferien habe", werde ich nach meinem 1 wöchigen Angelansitz mit dem Futterkorbbau beginnen



hätte gerne 30 körbe mit 140g blei + Korb^^. Biete 25€ (beim bode kosten 10 Stück 13€ von der Sorte, also wenn du intresse hast^^, müssen natürlich nach was aussehen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hi.

Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten die Körbe zusammen? Muss es gelötet werden oder reicht es auch aus wenn man die beiden Enden des Korbes mit ein paar Wicklungen Draht verbindet oder was ganz anderes?

Mein Blei ist zum drüberklemmen, wird also nicht mit den Korbenden verschmolzen.


Need answers if I must kaufe one Lötkolben or nicht?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Löten ist die einfachste, schnellste und haltbarste Möglichkeit


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Löten ist die einfachste, schnellste und haltbarste Möglichkeit


Ok Großer, hab mir einen 100W Lötkolben + bisschen Lot geholt, hoffe mal das gibt was. Muss ich die Körbe erst mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeiten (Zink runterbekommen) oder geht das auch so (brennt sich durch)!?


----------



## jeanandreas (18. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Habe jetzt den gesamten tread gelesen aber keinen anhaltspunkt gefunden um welche Bleigusform es sich handelt - die Form die direkt mit dem Futterkorb vergossen wird.
Schlittenformen gibt es am günstigsten bei *bleigußssformen.de* in den Kombinationen 50-60-70 und 90-100-110 gr. aber ich habe noch niicht die Form für den verschmelzenden Guß *Futterkorb/Schlitten *gefunden.
Klärt mich doch bitte mal auf.


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



jeanandreas schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den gesamten tread gelesen aber keinen anhaltspunkt gefunden um welche Bleigusform es sich handelt - die Form die direkt mit dem Futterkorb vergossen wird.
> Schlittenformen gibt es am günstigsten bei *bleigußssformen.de* in den Kombinationen 50-60-70 und 90-100-110 gr. aber ich habe noch niicht die Form für den verschmelzenden Guß *Futterkorb/Schlitten *gefunden.
> Klärt mich doch bitte mal auf.



Musst selber dir was basteln wo du den Korb reinlegst und dann das Blei drübergießt. Aus Ton oder Lehn oder feinkörnigem Sand. Russischer Kollege legt den Korb auf einen großen Löffel und gießt dann aus. Er hat dann +-100g mit seiner "Bleigussform".

Bei den Dingern von Bleigussformen.de hast den Vorteil, dass wenn der Korb beschädigt ist, du das Blei einfach abmachen kannst und an einem anderen Korb wieder anbringst. Wenn Korb und Blei eine Einheit bilden, gestaltet sich das schon schwieriger....


----------



## jeanandreas (19. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Danke für die INFO,

warum sollte es auch mal einfgach sein.
Werde dann mal für meinen Fräser eine Zeichnung mit Bemassung für Futterkörbe 60-70-80+100 gr. erstellen.

9 Felder Hoch 20 Felder Umfang bei 6 mm Maschenweite, da ist dann die Winterarbeit im Bleigießen ja gesichert, zum Glück sind die Brandungsbleie schon fertig.

Gruß Jean


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ok Großer, hab mir einen 100W Lötkolben + bisschen Lot geholt, hoffe mal das gibt was. Muss ich die Körbe erst mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeiten (Zink runterbekommen) oder geht das auch so (brennt sich durch)!?



Die kannste direkt löten, einfach in Form biegen, irgendwo einspannen und einmal ne Lötnaht drüberziehen. Allerdings am Besten im Freien oder falls vorhanden unterm Abzug. 
Und 100W hätte es nicht gebraucht, ich löte die meist mit 25W, reicht auch.


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Direkt eingießen ist die schnellste Variante.
Und wenn der Korb beschädigt is, dann schmelze ich nur das Gewicht erneut ein und werfe den Draht weg. Son Korb kostet mich vllt höchstens 10 cent. Da ist es mir egal ob einer mal Kaputt geht, hauptsache sie sind in 0,nix gegossen.

Achja, meine Form war aus 5 "Aluwänden" - 4 bilden die Wände und eine den Boden.
Die Wände wurden mit einander verschraubt.


----------



## Peter51 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

und ich mach es einfach nur so
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=143383&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1283172547


----------



## flasha (31. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Wer von euch nimmt die Bestellungen auf?!


----------



## Anglerjugend (31. August 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hab n Großteil im Verein verschenkt.
Sollte mal wieder nachgießen |rolleyes.
Hab nurnoch so 30 daheim rumfliegen.


----------



## sniperfly (1. September 2010)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Noch ein Nachtrag zum VA-Drahtgeflecht aus einem der ersten Beiträge ( Der Link war genial vor allem  die  6 mm Maschenweite ).

Edelstahldraht ist zwar deutlich teurer als verzinktes Material.
Wer aber mal einen 140 - 200 g Korb mit Ø 0,6 mm Drahtstärke gefüllt hat weiß die Zähigkeit von Edelstahl zu schätzen. Der Mindestdurchmesser für den Draht sollte aus meinen Erfahrungen 0,8 mm nicht unterschreiten. 

Aus einem Quadratmeter 6mm x 6mm x 1mm x 1000mm  kann man ca. 200 +-  Korbgitter schneiden, macht dann ca. 0,30€ / Korb. 
Ist mir aber lieber wie mit einem  0,02 € Korb den ich dauernd wieder richten muß. 
Bei Gewässern mit vielen Hängern macht die Billigvariante durchaus Sinn. 
Sparen kann man aber auch bei der Bleibeschaffung. 
Frag einfach mal bei einem Schützenverein in deiner Nähe nach. Luftgewehrblei eignet sich ganz gut, da es weich ist und sich mehrmals biegen lässt. Wenn der Verein sogar elektronische Anlagen hat sind fast keine Papierreste drinn. 
Meistens gibts einen Eimer voll für eine Spende in die Jugendkasse. 
Dann sinkt der Preis für den fertigen Korb gegenüber beim Metallhändler gekaufem Blei deutlich. 
Besser bei der Bleibeschaffung sparen wie beim Draht. 

Tight  Lines 

Michael


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Also es ist nun soweit die ersten Körbe sind vom Band gelaufen :vik:
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sehen sie schonmal recht gut aus.
> 
> ...



hallo habe eine frage wie hast du das blei gegossen in welcher form hast du dir eine form gekauft oder selber eine gemacht ?
wenn du dir eine selber gemacht hats wie hast du die gemacht  ?


----------



## ulf (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hallo Anatol

Das hat er doch in Beitrag 60 schon geschrieben #h.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## siloaffe (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hey Anatol |wavey:


Ich kann dir ne Beschreibung machen wie du Körbe ohne die elendige Gießerie, mit Dachdeckerblei bauen kannst so mach ich meine auch immer während der Wartezeit im LKW.....#6 

Bei interesse meld dich

LG Markus#h


----------



## Slick (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Das gießen geht viel schneller und hält bombenfest.Ich hab in einem Rutsch 150 Körbe gemacht.Werde mal Bild reinstellen.

/Edit

Volierendraht zuschneiden und zurechtbiegen und dann mit einem Bindedraht fixieren bis zum gießen.Blei eingießen und dann ein Stück Mono(ich nehme 0,4er Billigschnur) per Grinner Knoten anknoten und fertig.Ich kann Körbe von 35g-150g gießen,das mit dem Gewicht bekommst du irgendwann raus,wieviel Blei du reingießen mußt um dein Gewünschtes Gewichz zu erhalten.

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/4856/bild0011r.jpg

Der Rohzustand


http://img190.*ih.us/img190/4213/bild0017e.jpg

http://img835.*ih.us/img835/6791/bild0018o.jpg

http://img594.*ih.us/img594/2163/bild0013wk.jpg

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/3193/bild0014s.jpg

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/5803/bild0015e.jpg

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/5008/bild0016s.jpg


Bisschen unordentlich.Keine Zeit,wenn ich Zeit hab geh ich angeln.


----------



## siloaffe (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

*Futterkörbe ohne schmelzen/gießen*#6
*
Werkzeug:* Blechschere-Seitenschneider-Kombi/Spitzzange-Wage-Hammer-Nagel

*Material:* Bleibahnen-Gitter-Draht

-Blei in 1,5 - 3cm Streifen schneiden und abwiegen 

-Gitter zuschneiden z.B. 6 X 15cm für Körbe 6cm Höhe und ca 5cm Durchmesser 

-Das Gitter zu einem Korb formen und mit 2 stücken Draht fixieren 

-Das Blei um die Naht wickeln und mit der Zange nach jeder Wicklung anquetschen 
(bei Körben bis 100gr kann ein O-Ring als Aufhänger mit umwickelt werden)

-Mit Hammer und Nagel ein Loch ins Blei schlagen

-Den Draht durch das Loch befestigen und eine Öse formen

*Anmerkung: *

Das Blei kaufe ich vom Dachdecker für 2€/Kg ruhig nach gebrauchtem fragen das gibts meistens billiger

Das Gitter war mal ne Ummantelung von nem gebrauchten LKW-Luftfilter 

So kostet mich der 200gr Korb 0,40€:m. 
Im Laden würde ich 3,20€ - 3.50€ zahlen|bigeyes

LG Markus#h


----------



## CarlooSR (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Nette körbe habt ihr da is aber alles zum feedern oder bin eher auf der suche nach winkelpicker körben schonmal einer sowas gemacht ?! 

Ps : peugeot motoren sind kacke und vollkomnen nich zu gebrauchen !!


----------



## Slick (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



CarlooSR schrieb:


> Nette körbe habt ihr da is aber alles zum feedern oder bin eher auf der suche nach winkelpicker körben schonmal einer sowas gemacht ?!
> 
> Ps : peugeot motoren sind kacke und vollkomnen nich zu gebrauchen !!



Moin,

ist doch das gleiche,darfst nur nicht komplett ausgießen,wie beim Schweißen paar Hefter mit dem Blei und kleinere Körbe.


----------



## Karasik84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hallo,

hab ne Frage, wo bekommt man günstig Volierendraht Edelstahl (V2A)? im Baumarkt hab ich nix passendes gefunden, und im Internet? mhhh, gute Frage... hab bei ebay was gefunden, aber ist das günstig? 1m² für 25,6€ (incl. Versandkosten) 

Ohne Versandkosten wäre es vllt. noch relativ günstig.

Kann mir da jemand behilflich sein?

Danke!


----------



## Slick (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Karasik84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab ne Frage, wo bekommt man günstig Volierendraht Edelstahl (V2A)? im Baumarkt hab ich nix passendes gefunden, und im Internet? mhhh, gute Frage... hab bei ebay was gefunden, aber ist das günstig? 1m² für 25,6€ (incl. Versandkosten)
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...s_garten_tierbedarf_vögel&hash=item3cb80af9d7

das reicht brauchst kein VA

hält lang genug bis du die Körbe versenkst. :q

Edelstahl die Preise sind normal. Entweder kaufen oder sein lassen.


----------



## Karasik84 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Slick schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volierendrah...s_garten_tierbedarf_vögel&hash=item3cb80af9d7
> 
> ...



hi,

vom Preis her ist das Angebot genial... aber 12m #d? was soll ich mit soviel, ich meine ein paar Meter würden ausreichen


----------



## Slick (6. März 2012)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Kommt drauf an wo du angelst.

Ich angle am Main,da hast du eine sehr hohe Verlustrate im Jahr.
Es gibt Tage da hast du ein Hänger nach dem anderen.

Hier mal mein Vorrat an Futterkörben |supergri





und habe am We mal Grundblei gegossen.|rolleyes

Ich wollte sie gerade sortieren.






Grüße


----------



## fish_hunter (14. März 2012)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hallo,

püntlich zum Saisonstart möchte ich auch anfangen Futterkörbchen zu gießen. Leider habe ich noch keine wirklich gute Idee wie ich die Formen bauen kann. Ich benötige Körbe zwischen 80 und 160 Gramm.

Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen und mir Tipps geben wie und woraus ich die Formen am besten bauen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Karasik84 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Slick schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du angelst.
> 
> Ich angle am Main,da hast du eine sehr hohe Verlustrate im Jahr.
> Es gibt Tage da hast du ein Hänger nach dem anderen.
> ...




Hi,

kannst Du mir bitte verraten wo Du das Drahtgitter (Volierendraht) gekauft hast?


----------



## paul2012 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hallo wo bekomme ich das Draht her habe alles abgesucht finde nix :-(


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Geh zu ner LKW Werkstatt und frag nach alten Luftfiltern da schneidest du mit ner flex oder ner Blechschere das Gitter ab. 
Kostet nüscht und ist top ich nehm das nur!


----------



## paul2012 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Würde ich machen aber bei mir gibt's hier keine LKW werkstatt :-( habe bei ebay geschaut Amazon und finde leider nix


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



paul2012 schrieb:


> Würde ich machen aber bei mir gibt's hier keine LKW werkstatt :-( habe bei ebay geschaut Amazon und finde leider nix




http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=+Volierendraht&_sacat=0&_odkw=Drahtgitter+Volierendraht+1mx25m&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## paul2012 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ok danke welche Maschen weite soll ich kaufen ?


----------



## phirania (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



Slick schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du angelst.
> 
> Ich angle am Main,da hast du eine sehr hohe Verlustrate im Jahr.
> Es gibt Tage da hast du ein Hänger nach dem anderen.
> ...



ja hallo
ob das wohl für eine saison reicht an futterkörben?#h#h#h


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*



paul2012 schrieb:


> Ok danke welche Maschen weite soll ich kaufen ?


 

Das kommt drauf an wie und wo du fischst.....


----------



## paul2012 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hmmm ich weiß nicht was man am Main für Maschen nehmen soll


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

je schneller das Wasser desto enger die Maschen damit das Futter nicht zuschnell aus dem korb gespült wird. 
Für den Main würde ich was um 8-10mm nehmen, in Häfen dürfens ruhig 20mm oder mehr sein


----------



## paul2012 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Ok Draht ist bestellt muss nur noch ihrgend wie Formen machen mal sehen was ich da nehme. Was habt ihr so genommen ?


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Futterkorb-Herstellungsthread*

Hier kannst du reht günstig fertige Formen kaufen.... 

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/


----------

